# What are you allergic to - food wise?



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am horribly allergic to mussels, but strangely I can eat shrimp with no problems. Even if I eat only one mussel it is an ugly situation. What are you allergic to?


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Artificial sweeteners.  Some have given me hives others just trigger headaches.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Mushrooms, mango, kiwi...

The 'shroom one is the hard one, because there are stealth mushrooms in *a lot* of things...


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Tea - the ordinary sort (though I think green tea's okay). I drink a lot of herbal tea, but ordinary tea gives me migraines. So do some artificial colours and/or flavours. I don't know which ones, so I do my best to avoid them all.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Pecans, apparently.  Which is a shame because pecan pie is delicious.  I also get a slightly swollen tongue from pineapple, but I eat it anyway because I'm contrary.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't touch the leaves, bark, or flesh of the mango without breaking out in an itchy rash. Apparently it has the same substance that's in poison ivy, oak, or sumac. What's funny though is that I can eat them without any problems. I just can't put my face into them to get out the last little bit sticking to the skin. Found that out the hard way when the entire lower half of my face erupted in an ugly, itchy mess.

Joyce


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I have no food allergies that I know of. Thank goodness because I love food.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I almost started a thread about this a couple weeks ago, but was short on time. I don't have food allergies, but my son is allergic to wheat. He's 18 and we just recently figured this out.

The first indication may have been the exercise-induced asthma that showed up when he was a freshman running cross country in high school. Over the next four years we dealt with it as well as we could - he's a competitive, national level junior racewalker - trying different inhalers, some helpful, some not, but none of them a complete cure. He'd always been more susceptible than normal to respiratory infections. This past winter he just kept getting hit with one bad cold after another. So much so, that it trashed his senior track season. He was so fatigued, he had about enough energy to drag himself through the school day and come home and sleep 3-4 more hours in addition to the 8-9 hours he'd sleep every night. He had terrible, daily headaches. He felt so bad, physically, he was getting depressed about it. We were getting really worried and not getting any help from the family doctor.

I finally took him to an allergist. Not only did he have pollen and dust mite allergies, but a wheat allergy. In America, that's a tough ingredient to avoid. It means no regular pasta, no bread, no pizza crust, no cookies, most cereals are out and things like canned soup can even have wheat gluten in them.

In late May, we started him on a wheat-free diet. It took about 3 weeks to see a difference, but right now he's operating at about 90% - much better than the barely 50% he was a few months ago. He still has headaches, although not as severe. His breathing is better, his spirits are brighter and he's going to compete at the National Junior Olympics in two weeks - two months ago that would have been out of the question.

Thanks heavens for things like Facebook and the internet. Without them, I might never have figured this out and he could have been sick for years.

At home, we manage just fine, but last week we went on vacation and it was a bear finding things he could eat. I hope food makers and restaurants start to do a better job of listing common allergens. It would help a lot of people.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Joyce, I have the same problem with Mangos.  As long as I don't prepare them and there is no skin I'm fine. 

I'm allergic to scallops, cause anaphylactic shock.  

A few years ago I was diagnosed with IBS. Doctor kept saying it stress related, to reduce stress, give up chocolate and caffeine.  I still had all kinds of symptoms and finally did a search regarding IBS and it didn't fit all my symptoms. I found a clinic in Seattle that specializes in IBS (lucky for me I worked in Seattle). I set up an appointment and he told me most IBS symptoms are food allergies and not stress etc.. He's pretty neat doctor. He has celiacs disease and decided to become a doctor and help people with IBS and celiacs.  He did a blood test on over 100 foods that I normally eat. He said that you eat food not wear it so a skin test really wouldn't tell you much.  Apparently my body has an immune reaction that's off the charts for cow dairy(not lactose but dairy anything made of cow milk), chicken eggs, almonds, kidney beans and cane sugar. My reaction to Diary, chicken eggs, and almonds was off the chart. 

After giving up these foods I started to feel much better. Then after a year of no cheese (girl has got to have a pizza every know and then lol) I had a pizza just to see how I'd react. Well when I have diary my nose runs, my sinuses get messed up, get an earache, sneeze, cough, extra..Before the year I'd just chalked up those symptoms to seasonal allergies and a cold. I didn't catch a cold that year and no longer needed allergy meds.  Chicken eggs, completely different reaction.  I don't know what type of reaction I have with Almonds or kidney beans because I can live without those.  

I do on occasions break down and eat items with Diary and egg as I'm stuck where I don't have much choice. However, was warned that if I continue to consume as I had before I was diagnosed eventually my immune system would shut down. So i'm pretty careful and the symptoms are bad enough to keep me from breaking down too often.  

The worst part is when I tell people I can't eat something due to a  food allergy I keep getting told there is no such thing as a 'real' food allergy.  Or that It's just all in my mind. Drives me crazy. I do have to laugh when the same people who have 'seasonal' allergies tell me this (such as hay fever) I tell them I  don't see hives so it can't be a true allergy.    I know I'm bad. I then explain that I have an immune reaction where my body creates antibodies to attach the diary/eggs...  

Probably more than you all wanted to know lol....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Pineapple now, when I was a kid I was also allergic to strawberries, tomatoes and orange juice (all acidic foods). Luckily I outgrew all but the pineapple.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

bkworm8it said:


> Probably more than you all wanted to know lol....


On the contrary, bkworm8it. It was all interesting and informative. I think a lot of people and even physicians aren't aware of food allergies and the multitude of ways they affect different people. Everyone's symptoms are different, which is probably why so many people go undiagnosed. The more we talk about it, the more informed other people become.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

My husband is allergic to cheese, but not any other dairy product, very weird. But annoying how people who don't have allergies just don't understand when you ask for food with no cheese in or on it. We've been to restaurants where they serve his meal with cheese after you specifically ask for it without, then you send it back and all they do is scrape it off the plate and bring the meal back with bits of cheese still on it. 
And yes, allergies are hard to figure out, everyone differs in their reaction.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Well it's not really an allergy, but I'm lactose intolerant. My partner and half the kids are as well, and on top of that my daughter is actually allergic to cow's milk but not other dairy products, and my youngest son is actually allergic to cream but not other dairy products. 

And it's not food but I'm allergic to sodium lauryl sulphate, an ingredient in most toothpaste. I get a horrible rash *inside my mouth* if I use it; a rash that I can't scratch, can't put anti-itch cream on, and which is made painful every time saliva touches it (which is pretty much constantly). Finding toothpaste without it is difficult, and it's expensive when I do manage to find it, so I just make my own toothpaste.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Garlic and seafood, especially Crab.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thumper, I've never in my life met anyone else who is allergic to mushrooms!  What is your reaction?

I get horribly, terribly awfully sick. I know it's not food poisoning (although it feels like it) because I shared a meal with my Mom (who is not allergic) and she had no reaction whatsoever.

I have to ask about mushroom powder in gravy, which is often used as a thickener of sorts.  And GRRR there are so many good stews out there and other things that have them!

I can eat small amounts the soup they serve at our local Japanese restaurant even though it has mushrooms because I can steer around them-- as long as I don't ingest the things I am apparently okay.


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

sorry, fell asleep before posting.



Thumper said:


> Mushrooms, mango, kiwi...
> 
> The 'shroom one is the hard one, because there are stealth mushrooms in *a lot* of things...


Decomposers here, too. Extra sucky because, as a vegetarian, they're often the only thing on offer at (normal) restaurants and people's houses. 'Cause, like, those crazy veggies, they all *love* mushrooms. Right?

Convo goes something like this:
me: I'm vegetarian and allergic to mushrooms, is there anything you can suggest on the menu?
waiter: Well, we've got salmon with (w/e), and a portabella burger.
me: fish are animals. vegetarians don't eat them, and a portabella is a mushroom. Do you have any food without dead animals or mushrooms in them?
waiter: Um, we have vegetable soup?
me: what's in the soup?
waiter: potatoes, broccoli, cheese, mushrooms, rice I think, chicken--
me: I'll have 2 jack and cokes and a beer, please.

I tell you, though, my Spanish food vocab is growing by leaps and bounds.

Caseyf6-- my mouth, tongue, and face swell, i have trouble breathing, it feels like my abdomen has been ripped open, then they (and everything else inside) spew out from both ends when I eat them. If I just touch them, I get swelling, an itchy red rash, and some lovely hives that spread. No "eat around it" for me.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Technically speaking I do not have allergies, but I have intolerances and sensitivies.  Namely I am completely lactose intolerant and have a sensitivity to gluten.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no idea what I'm allergic to. When I was younger, it was celery and carrots, but those don't seem to bother me much now. However, peapods and apple skins do. Someday when I have money to spare, I'll go see an allergist.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Val2 said:


> What are you allergic to?


I don't know of any food allergies, but I'm horribly allergic to a lot of other things. They change all the time, too. I spent a week in the hospital when I was a kid and kept having major reactions. They did allergy tests on me with no conclusions. I'm allergic to stuff. 


I sometimes have a bad reaction to crappie (fish). I don't mean eating crappie...I mean to the live fish. I love fishing and do a lot of crappie fishing. Sometimes it's fine. Some days, my eyes will swell shut after handling them. I still enjoy eating them, so I just put up with it. I have a lot of odd allergies like that.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

shrimp


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

gina1230 said:


> shrimp


Thinking back on the last time I tried to eat one, you're not missing much. They *squish* then crunch, rather than the (correct) other way around. You could probably fake it out, though, by soaking half-cooked carrots (to the squish-then-crunch point) and soaking them in some very fishy-smelling broth. Then you get the texture (pleh) and the flavor... kinda.

Derail--anyone else refuse to eat some foods because of the texture? squish/crunch is a big one, but stuff like cooked tomato skin gets me, too. Can't stand it, makes me gag.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Bell peppers and celery.  

Apparently this is rare and weird.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

When my food issues developed I was devastated.  I loved milk and ice cream and stuff like that.  Then i looke dinto it and found how much alternative food there was out there.  Now I eat fairly normal.  By the way, for those of you who cannot eat gluten or wheat, look for Udi bread.  It's the best stuff ever, I am telling you!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sugar alcohol does really nasty things to me.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

BMathison said:


> Bell peppers and celery.
> 
> Apparently this is rare and weird.


Bell peppers sometimes, but not always, bother me (upset stomach). They bothered my daughter as well. Then she figured out that she only reacted badly when the bell peppers were with fatty food (such as in a pasta with a cream sauce). It seems to work the same way with me however I still avoid eating them when I can.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Seafood, pork, and nuts will quickly require an EPI. Other stuff I'm allergic to like vitamin C, dairy, eggs, wheat, etc. will cause severe headaches. Add a dizziness disorder, and the list of what I can eat is much smaller than what I'm can't...I basically eat chicken, turkey, some beef, veggies, and selected corn chips. And I only drink water! 

The other day my eyes were burning like fire...turns out a new eye shadow I was using had Vitamin C in it(because Vitamin C is good for everyone...right), but once I stopped, I was fine.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

balaspa said:


> By the way, for those of you who cannot eat gluten or wheat, look for Udi bread. It's the best stuff ever, I am telling you!


Looks like it's available nearby. So far we haven't found a wheat-free bread that has a decent taste and texture. If this passes my son's palate, so he can eat a hamburger on a bun again, you are my NEW FAVORITE PERSON! Thanks so much for the tip, balaspa.

Here's a link for anyone else who's interested. They have a handy dandy store locator, too: http://udisglutenfree.com/about


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Not sure I'm allergic to it, I ate salmon once, barfed, and never tried it again. I hate the sight and smell of it.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

JFHilborne said:


> Not sure I'm allergic to it, I ate salmon once, barfed, and never tried it again. I hate the sight and smell of it.


Same thing happened to me with Southern Comfort.

Maybe that's a different issue, though.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Not allergic to anything but I physically cannot stand the smell of Cinnamon.  The amount of good pies wasted in this world...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't have any food allergies and thankfully, neither does DH or DD.  My BFF has her share of issues w/ food.  She has 3 kids age 6-15 months and 2 of them have had allergies.  Her oldest had a dairy allergy.  He's somewhat out grown it, but he does tend to act up more when he's had milk (like he has ADHD).  Her youngest is allergic to dairy, oat and yeast.  It was so difficult for her b/c he's 15 months and his reactions aren't hives.  @ one point when he was just 9 months, he was in and out of hospitals and was so skinny they could see every bone in his body.  He's doing a lot better and has gained enough weight to be healthy for his age and size, but they do have to be careful w/ what even his siblings eat.  They 2 older boys have to wash their hands if they eat anything that had dairy on it, even cheeze its and cheetos.  If they don't, the youngest breaks out in a rash if he touches anything that they had touched w/ cheesy fingers.  

DH's niece is lactose intolerant.  She doesn't have any gastro side effects, but it does affect her personality (and it causes her to be easier to get car sickness).


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

Food allergies, none. But I'm deathly allergic to wasps.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm allergic to wheat, chocolate and strawberries


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> Thumper, I've never in my life met anyone else who is allergic to mushrooms! What is your reaction?


Mushrooms = Projectile vomiting and explosive diarrhea, usually within 12 hours or so, and lasts for 2-3 days

I had hoped I'd kind of outgrown it, but a couple years ago I got a sliver of a mushroom in a pizza...the next 3 days were miserable and I had visions of dying right there in the bathroom while I horked up the Gatorade the Spouse Thingy was making me drink.

Mango and kiwi are more like anaphylaxis...those are easy to avoid though.

I forgot about soy and sugar alcohol...I can add those to my list, but the symptoms are more of the lacking in intestinal fortitude type, though I've been warned it can get much worse if I continue to eat things with soy. Sugar alcohol issues aren't really an allergy, but it's still incredibly unpleasant...

Y'all know how many things soy is in?

A lot.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the same reaction to mushrooms.  Haven't had them for 20 years and no intention to try again.  I am VERY careful.

Soy makes me feel urpy and uncomfortable-- I wonder if it's connected too.  Hmmm.

Met someone last night who is allergic to MSG-- she is one heck of a label reader.


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

Re: mushrooms...

Nothing like realizing you've eaten some, chomping benadryl quickly, hoping you don't have a super-nasty-kill you reaction. Then spending the next 2-4 days wishing it had. Pleh. I can almost deal with the vomit/ diarrhea. It's the feeling of blunt, serrated knives tearing through my abdomen that gets me....


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

fish(most of them, not all) will make me sick and generally "off" for a couple of days. Living in a very fish loving family this can be quite hard sometimes. I usually just avoid it as much as I can.
Also caffeine, my stomach will go bad from it and my mood will be severely affected by it if I drink it too much (more than 2 cans of energydrinks a day) or for a longer period of time. I will get bouts of anxiety and depression. It doesn't keep me awake but I will get horrible nightmarish dreams. So overall I stay away from it within 6 hours before I go to sleep. Not fun since I love energydrinks... though there are only 2 home brands that my stomach allows anyway... Overall a meh...


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

and dust, grass and trees.


----------



## TiffanyLovering (Jul 1, 2011)

I am allergic to shrimp and I just found that out recently.  I don't like seafood at all but my 9 year old daughter loves shrimp but needs me to peel them.  A week ago I peeled them for her and about 5 minutes later my throat started swelling.  I would hate to know what would happen if I ate the shrimp!


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

I"m allergic to crab.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

lazyjayn said:


> Re: mushrooms...
> Nothing like realizing you've eaten some, chomping benadryl quickly, hoping you don't have a super-nasty-kill you reaction. Then spending the next 2-4 days wishing it had. Pleh. I can almost deal with the vomit/ diarrhea. It's the feeling of blunt, serrated knives tearing through my abdomen that gets me....


This sounds like me after drinking any kind of cows milk, except the benedryl won't help with milk. I can eat cheese with no problem though. I also drink a hot latte with no problem...I think the steaming of the milk has something to do with it.
I have always had weird allergies sensitivities (Because if it doesn't kill you, it's not an "allergy" according to my Dr. ) to things and food. When I was a baby, the elastic on my onesie caused such a severe reaction that I have permanent welt around my ankle. My food problems also tend to be accumulative. If I eat or drink something for a couple of weeks, my system will one day just reject it and I will break out in hives or get a migraine. So I have to figure out what is causing the reaction and drop that from my diet for awhile. I would be so sad to develope a shrimp/prawn allergy as they are my favorite food!


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Also, red wine gives me a headache.


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

sherylb said:


> This sounds like me after drinking any kind of cows milk, except the benedryl won't help with milk. I can eat cheese with no problem though. I also drink a hot latte with no problem...I think the steaming of the milk has something to do with it.
> I have always had weird allergies sensitivities (Because if it doesn't kill you, it's not an "allergy" according to my Dr. ) to things and food. When I was a baby, the elastic on my onesie caused such a severe reaction that I have permanent welt around my ankle. My food problems also tend to be accumulative. If I eat or drink something for a couple of weeks, my system will one day just reject it and I will break out in hives or get a migraine. So I have to figure out what is causing the reaction and drop that from my diet for awhile. I would be so sad to develope a shrimp/prawn allergy as they are my favorite food!


I have on and off lactose intolerance, too. The benadryl's to stop the swelling in my mouth/throat/face. Does nothing for the outrageous stabbing pain/ fluid problems. But it's kept me breathing so far, so I'm sticking with it--and avoiding the dread decomposer.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Benedryl is definitely a permanent resident in my purse pill box! (small Altoids tin) Only problem with it is it puts me to sleep so I have to be careful when I take it. Although it's great for when I have hives and need to sleep...I just up the dosage and snore away.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Doug DePew said:


> Same thing happened to me with Southern Comfort.
> 
> Maybe that's a different issue, though.


I'll trade you the salmon for the Southern Comfort...one of my favorite drinkies


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm allergic to oranges, lemons, lime, pineapple - basically anything with citric acid in it.  Also, sadly, allergic to perfume.  Both allergies give me blinding migraine headaches.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm another one with celiac disease, so no gluten for me. I live on Coco Pebbles.  So glad chocolate is gluten free!

Vicki


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

My husband is allergic to cheese in any form, but has no problem with eggs, milk, yogurt. I think the smell of melted cheese also makes him feel bad but if he eats any it's really ugly!


----------

